# Yoshimi Kato AS 210 Gyuto western micarta handle performance test



## tim huang (Mar 27, 2022)

Just having some fun with my new knife. well the reason why I don't use tomato is ...well in Sydney you spend $8.59 dollars on 5 tomatos, so expensive....and also, cutting carrots would have a higher demand on your knife. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ptanks15 (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice. A buck a tomato is crazy tho


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 23, 2022)

beautiful knife @tim huang


----------



## tim huang (Aug 6, 2022)

a couple more cuts


----------

